# King Salmon eggs vs. steelhead eggs



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

If you had both in your freezer but can only take one, which would you take?


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

I voted steelhead eggs! I have never caught a salmon though, and can't justify paying for salmon eggs when I can get steely eggs for free. I have heard and witnessed though that brown trout eggs are the ultimate for catching steelhead...it's like crack to them! It's my understanding though that steelies will eat any kind of fish egg. Every spring I catch tons of spawning suckers in the Maumee river during the walleye run, and I'm thinking of trying their eggs for steelhead bait this year. Anyone every try sucker spawn sacs for steel? I would think that it should work okay.


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

I've landed several fish over 13lbs in the Chagrin and Grand and all of them have come on fresh steelie eggs...no cures, no freezing, just the real deal....orange sack, with a few float beads mixed in. A few split shots and drifted on the bottom in deep water.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Joel,

It depends on the time of year. I do better with King eggs in the fall and Steelie eggs in the spring.

Wes


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

My vote goes to steelie eggs. This season I have used both fresh salmon eggs from NY and fresh steelie eggs cured. Utimately I just have more confidence in steelie eggs.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Fresh steelie eggs can't be beat, but Salmon eggs work very good. If you couldget some brown eggs they are golden.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

I usually have king, coho, and brown eggs with me and fish with guys that use steelie eggs and have found that size and color of the sac along with the quality of the eggs makes far more difference than what type of fish it comes from on any given day. 

As far as the cost of eggs, I can buy a whole seasons worth for less than $20. A small price to pay to not have kill several fish per year that would never be caught again by me or some one else.


----------



## longbeards (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi, I tie my own sacks and have been outfished more then once when the fellow beside me is fishing Brown Trout Eggs,,,Where might I be able to purchase Brown Trout Eggs vie internet or phone?? thanks longbeard


----------



## longbeards (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi,,I have been out fished more then once when the fellow next to me had Brown Trout Eggs!! 

Where can I order Brown Trout Eggs vie phone or the internet,,I tie my own sacks.........Thanks longbeards


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

haven't noticed much of a difference between salmon and steelhead eggs in my years of fishing. now brown trout eggs......don't know why but they are DA BOMB!

i generally fish salmon eggs because i get them when up in michigan in bulk so rather than mess with cleaning a steelhead i just use those.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I have been told that the Brown trout eggs have a lot more smell to them and that is what brings the fish in. The best way to get brown eggs is go to PA and hit up the run.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I think more depends on how the egg is tied and how it is presented than which egg you are using.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

BigDaddy300 said:


> I think more depends on how the egg is tied and how it is presented than which egg you are using.



*EGGZACTLY!!!!!*


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

reo said:


> *EGGZACTLY!!!!!*


Thats great!!!


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

insert drum beats and cymbal here: badump tsh!


----------

